# Little mud vid from our weekend ride



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Compilation of some vid clips from this past weekend. We rode a tad over 40 miles to this area, played in the mud all afternoon, then rode the 40+ miles back home. - Dang good day!

*NWS due to my potty mouth





 
- '11 XMR on SATV/JP & Garcia Customz 4" lift, stock s-backs, CVTech primary w/ machined 2ndary, HMF Swamp w/ Optimizer

- '11 Max LTD on borrowed 28 s/w mudlites(still awaiting my 14" wheels), modded stock exhaust("quiet core" *in* during this vid), snorks & unfinished rad relocate(still gotta cover it up)

- '12 Commander XT 28 s/w mudlites & 1.5 wheel spacers


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice video


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks like a nice lil place to ride....def looks like a belt burner hole for sure...........


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

mmmmmm......Chocolate Peanut Butter! :rockn:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

CVTech never slipped or smoked. You could feel & see the drivetrain load for sure though, pops/creeks/groans everytime he rolled back on the throttle.

We'll be riding again this coming Sat, may make the same trip.


----------

